# Nuc Meeting ! 21st February 2015



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2015)

Anybody in Newcastle !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2015)

If you have trouble reading use zoom on your tool bar  This is big time stuff ! I am not a comp expert & don't know how to download posters to the right size etc.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's a bigger version of the poster:





Details of event:

Inaugural Open Meeting
21st February 2015
Institute of Transplantation Freeman Hospital
9.00am:	Registration and coffee
9.30am:	Prevention of dangerous hypoglycaemia:   education, innovation and transplantation 
James Shaw
10.00am:	Setting up an islet isolation laboratory for research and clinical cell therapy 
Minna Honkanen
10.30am:	Coffee Break
11.00am:	Protecting pancreatic beta-cells in type 2 diabetes Sarah Armour
11.10am:	Beta-cell stress in islet transplantation 
Scott Anderson
11.20am:	Maintaining healthy islets from organ donation to engraftment Helen Marshall
11.30am: The nucDIABETES charity
11.40am: Meet the team and view our posters

How to find the venue:
http://www.newcastle-hospitals.org.uk/services/transplantation_how-to-find-us.aspx


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you "Northy"  My kids are miles better than me at computers.  This is about as important as it gets.  You will have a full report from me if you cant make it but I know anyone that goes will be pleased at the wonderful work going on in the "North East"


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2015)

Not long now !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2015)

Listened to a talk today off Prof Shaw. Tech IS getting BETTER with the help of Drs like this !  They want a big pat on the back


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2015)

How frustrating - I'd love to go to that.

Still I spose we had it our way at Warwick for long enough and now it's your turn oop North Hobie.

So I'll just look forward to reading your report .


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks TW. Yesterday he was telling us about the problems keeping Islets alive & well. They have DONE 3 successful Transplants off Paddy "P"


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2015)

Its This Saturday. Newcastle people where are you ? Not to be missed


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Its This Saturday. Newcastle people where are you ? Not to be missed



If I lived closer Hobie, I'd be there like a shot, it sounds really good!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2015)

Northerner said:


> If I lived closer Hobie, I'd be there like a shot, it sounds really good!



Northy its not very often this happens but this is "WORLD CLASS" stuff.  I think the whole world have heard of the "Freeman Hosp".. My mate is one of the oldest Heart transplant patients in the country & guess where he got that done   He is T2 & when he was 73 he asked me how to take a M/Bike test. I gave him a disc for his comp & a week later there was a brand new Honda 125cc on his drive.  Would you be up for that ?  At 73 ?


----------



## Copepod (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm going to see if I can combine attending the morning with visiting friends. I was working in the Freeman heart transplant unit the evening the land war of the First Gulf War started. So, somewhat surreally, the patients sent out for pizza, and staff popped in and out of TV room to see events develop - and have the odd bite of pizza.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope you can make it.  There is something magical about the Freeman    My son was 3 & he caught Pneumonia. ! 1x lung full & other 3/4  Blue lights up there & in for 6 weeks. He has RAN for Duk at 3 JGNorth run &   They are Brilliant Drs & staff in there


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2015)

Can people see how important this is ?  If you live near Newcastle GET there


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2015)

9 - 12 this sat  Some v good speakers


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2015)

A very good & positive set of talks by some brilliant & committed Drs  My head is still full of info about Islets & keeping them alive & kicking.  There was a good turnout of interested people/patients & parents.  I can see a big future in the work they are doing so they NEED some support.  Watch this space pls


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2015)

More to come !   Had some emails today from team


----------

